# Wie kann ich diesen HP-Laptop noch aufrüsten



## Doselator (14. Januar 2016)

*Wie kann ich diesen HP-Laptop noch aufrüsten*

Hallo! 
Ich habe hier einen Laptop von HP. Er ist im täglichen Gebrauch als Fenster zum Internet und als Office-Lösung. Dabei ist der Laptop leider sehr langsam. 
Neuaufsetzen mit gleichzeitiger Win10 Installation hat leider nur kurzzeitig Freude gebracht. Ich hab auch schon so gut es ging die HP-Bulkware runter geschmissen. Daher wollte ich ein Verbessern der Hardware ins Auge fassen. (Ansonsten muss ein neuer her!)

Hier die aktuellen Komponenten (Es ist ein HP-Pavillion)
- Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard 216F
- RAM: 4 GB
- AMD A4-5000 APU  
- AMD Radeon HD 8330 
- ST750LM022 750GB

Hab ich was vergessen? 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

Da kannst du an sich maximal eine SSD statt der Festplatte einbauen, denn durch das superschnelle Laden der Dateien wirkt das dann wie eine viel schnellere CPU. Aber CPU wechseln oder so wird da nicht gehen bzw. sich nicht lohnen, auch "mehr RAM" bringt da nix. Eine SSD mit 240-250GB kostet 70-80€.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. Januar 2016)

Wobei man beim CPU Upgrade aufpassen muss. Möglicherweise braucht eine stärkere CPU auch eine bessere Kühlung und mehr Strom. Da wirst du dich im Vorfeld GENAU  zu deinem Board-Modell informieren müssen.


----------



## Doselator (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo, danke für die superschnellen Antworten. So wie ich Herbboy verstehe, soll ich ja eh keinen CPU Wechsel machen.

Zur SSD dann die obligatorische Frage: Welchen Festplattenhersteller empfiehlt man sich denn so zur Zeit?


----------



## Chemenu (14. Januar 2016)

Also ich würde dann anstatt einer SSD gleich ein neues Gerät kaufen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel Geld Du ausgeben könntest/möchtest, aber die Geräte hier z.B. sind ja eh schon ziemlich günstig:

HP Pavilion 15-ab102ng Notebook - HP Store Deutschland
HP Pavilion 15-ab220ng Notebook - HP Store Deutschland
Star Wars™ Special Edition Notebook - HP Store Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

Doselator schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die superschnellen Antworten. So wie ich Herbboy verstehe, soll ich ja eh keinen CPU Wechsel machen.
> 
> Zur SSD dann die obligatorische Frage: Welchen Festplattenhersteller empfiehlt man sich denn so zur Zeit?


 Du kannst eine SanDisk Ultra II oder X300 nehmen, oder eine Samsung 850 EVO, oder eine ADATA SP550 ... da gibt es viele gute. Die Frage ist nur, wie viel Platz du da brauchst. Und was du genau vorhast, aber zb der PC meines Vaters mit nem alten Core 2 Duo und 4GB RAM lief nach dem Wechsel zu einer SSD gefühlt 3-4x so schnell     wichtig ist nur: schau vor der Neuinstallation von Windows nach dem Lizenzkey, und sieh im BIOS nach, ob für den SATA-Modus "AHCI" an ist, was aber bei einem so noch relativ neuen Gerät an sich der Fall sein sollte.

 Ich nehme mal an, du hast den hier? HP Compaq 15-h004sg (F7R99EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

 Du kannst ja auch mal vorsichtshalber messen, wie dick die aktuelle Festplatte ist, denn SSDs sind meistens 7mm dick, aber manche auch dünner oder dicker, was auch für Festplatten gilt. Manche SSDs haben daher einen "Rahmen" dabei, der sie "dicker" macht, obwohl man da an sich auch ein Stück pappe zurechtschneiden könnte. Bei MediaMarkt gibt es grad für 89€ eine Samsung SSD 850 mitr 250Gb als Kit, wo so ein Rahmen dabei wäre sowie auch ein USB zu Sata-Adapter, den du vlt auch für die alte Festplatte benutzen kannst (weiß aber nicht, ob der auch mit Festplatten geht, aber schadet ja nicht  )  SAMSUNG MZ-75E250RW SSD Festplatten - Media Markt


@Chemenu, nix für ungut, aber: wann hast du dich das letzte Mal SSD-Preise informiert, wenn du auf die Idee kommst, Notebooks für 450€ aufwärts als bessere Idee zu posten...?  ^^


----------



## Doselator (14. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst eine SanDisk Ultra II oder X300 nehmen, oder eine Samsung 850 EVO, oder eine ADATA SP550 ... da gibt es viele gute. Die Frage ist nur, wie viel Platz du da brauchst. Und was du genau vorhast, aber zb der PC meines Vaters mit nem alten Core 2 Duo und 4GB RAM lief nach dem Wechsel zu einer SSD gefühlt 3-4x so schnell     wichtig ist nur: schau vor der Neuinstallation von Windows nach dem Lizenzkey, und sieh im BIOS nach, ob für den SATA-Modus "AHCI" an ist, was aber bei einem so noch relativ neuen Gerät an sich der Fall sein sollte.
> 
> Ich nehme mal an, du hast den hier? HP Compaq 15-h004sg (F7R99EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Du kannst ja auch mal vorsichtshalber messen, wie dick die aktuelle Festplatte ist, denn SSDs sind meistens 7mm dick, aber manche auch dünner oder dicker, was auch für Festplatten gilt. Manche SSDs haben daher einen "Rahmen" dabei, der sie "dicker" macht, obwohl man da an sich auch ein Stück pappe zurechtschneiden könnte. Bei MediaMarkt gibt es grad für 89€ eine Samsung SSD 850 mitr 250Gb als Kit, wo so ein Rahmen dabei wäre sowie auch ein USB zu Sata-Adapter, den du vlt auch für die alte Festplatte benutzen kannst (weiß aber nicht, ob der auch mit Festplatten geht, aber schadet ja nicht  )  SAMSUNG MZ-75E250RW SSD Festplatten - Media Markt


Hi
 Ne ich hab den hier: HP Pavilion 15-n050sg (E7F81EA)
Hab mir gerade dafür die Rechnung aus den Steuerunterlagen gesucht. 
Hat vor 25 Monaten rd. 400€ gekostet... War mir nicht klar wie billig der war. Da ist die ssd ja eine riesen Aufwertung ^^
Über 240 gb brauch ist nicht, zZ sind 70 belegt...

Dabke für die Links ich schau da mal rein


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

dann nimm mind 120GB und max 250GB, aber nicht weniger als 120GB. Das lohnt sich sonst nicht, da sparst du kaum was


----------



## Chemenu (14. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Chemenu, nix für ungut, aber: wann hast du dich das letzte Mal SSD-Preise informiert, wenn du auf die Idee kommst, Notebooks für 450€ aufwärts als bessere Idee zu posten...?  ^^



Ne SSD beschleunigt ein System, ja. Aber irgendwo sind auch Grenzen, da kann es halt sinnvoller sein das Geld gleich in ein neueres Gerät zu investieren.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ne SSD beschleunigt ein System, ja. Aber irgendwo sind auch Grenzen, da kann es halt sinnvoller sein das Geld gleich in ein neueres Gerät zu investieren.


 aber 450€, sogar 1000€ (dritter Link)  vs 80€ ? Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, zumal das Notebook nicht sooo alt ist und grad das 450€-Modell auch nicht grad um Welten besser ist. Die CPU darin ist vlt 50% schneller im Schnitt, aber grad die CPU trägt im Officealltag nun echt nicht so viel bei, was bremst, wenn es nicht grad ein PC/Notebook älter als 7-8 Jahre ist. Es kann sogar gut sein, dass das Gerät mit dem A4-5000 + SSD beim Arbeiten schneller wirkt als der Laptop mit dem A8-7410 + HDD.


----------



## Chemenu (14. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber 450€, sogar 1000€ (dritter Link)  vs 80€ ? Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, zumal das Notebook nicht sooo alt ist und grad das 450€-Modell auch nicht grad um Welten besser ist. Die CPU darin ist vlt 50% schneller im Schnitt, aber grad die CPU trägt im Officealltag nun echt nicht so viel bei, was bremst, wenn es nicht grad ein PC/Notebook älter als 7-8 Jahre ist. Es kann sogar gut sein, dass das Gerät mit dem A4-5000 + SSD beim Arbeiten schneller wirkt als der Laptop mit dem A8-7410 + HDD.



Ich versteh Dich ja, aber lass doch den TE entscheiden. ^^ Er hat ja wohl nicht umsonst geschrieben "Ansonsten muss ein neuer her!".
Ein neues Gerät mit stärkerer CPU/GPU bzw. APU könnte hätte halt auch bessere Spieleleistung. Evtl. spielt das auch eine Rolle, ist ja schließlich eine Spieleforum hier.


----------



## Doselator (15. Januar 2016)

Schaut mal. Ich hab die gefunden:
ADATA ASP550SS3-120GB-C Premier SP550 120 GB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013J7PP96/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_21pMwbWJHNTHC

Saugünstig. Ich würde zugreifen, oder?
( Bitte kauft mir das letzte Exemplar jetzt nicht weg  )


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2016)

Doselator schrieb:


> Schaut mal. Ich hab die gefunden:
> ADATA ASP550SS3-120GB-C Premier SP550 120 GB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013J7PP96/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_21pMwbWJHNTHC
> 
> Saugünstig. Ich würde zugreifen, oder?
> ( Bitte kauft mir das letzte Exemplar jetzt nicht weg  )


  da jetzt "2 Stück auf Lager"   aber an sich  kein Problem, selbst bei MM/Saturn bekommst du auch immer mal ne SSD für 50€ mit 120GB. Die Adata kannst du aber bestellen.


----------



## Doselator (15. Januar 2016)

supi danke dir (wieder mal)   ich werd berichten wenn sie da ist


----------



## Doselator (28. Januar 2016)

Hallöchen! 
Ich hab die Platte mittlerweile eingebaut. Riesen Aufwand im Vergleich zu anderen HP-Klapprechnern. Ich musste wirklich alle Schrauben lösen die es gab -_- 
Aber hat geklappt und der Rechner ist nun wirklich flotter. 
Manchmal hakt er mir dann aber doch noch zu schnell. Ich überlege noch einen RAM-Rigel reinzusetzen. (Vorteil: Dafür sind nur 2 Schrauben zu lösen  )
Aber sonst alles top, danke nochmal für die gute Beratung.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2016)

Cool, viel Spaß


----------



## Doselator (20. Februar 2016)

Hallöchen, ich bins nochmal...
Da ich nun doch den RAM aufrüsten will, wollte ich mal fragen ob ich einfach von diesem 4 GB Riegel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf diese wechseln kann:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B006YG8X9Y
Bei dem Preis würde ich nämlich 2 8GB Riegel kaufen... 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2016)

Also, das ist auch DDR3-RAM so-Dimm mit low voltage, 1600MHz. Das ist genau wie der alte. Passt also - ABER: du musst erst rausfinden, ob im Laptop auch wirklich 8GB-Riegel funktionieren. Je nach dem, wie alt es ist, gehen vlt. nur 4GB-Riegel


----------

